# Cute Golden Mix in High Kill Shelter in Georgia



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

*B-4

*


Breed: Golden Retriever Mix
Sex: SPAYED Female
Age: Young
Size: Medium
ID: 0011209 Coweta AC
*Vaccinated*
*PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. Oh..my...gosh!!!! What a complete SWEETHEART! This golden girl has a mega watt smile and a winning personality to boot! She was picked up as a stray and has stitches from a recent spay. However, her family has yet to claim her. She is truly an awsome lady .......through and through!!! Can you open your heart and home? Please hurry! This sweetie has been at the shelter since 7/27 and will be avail. for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 8/3. NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*She is gorgeous*

Jeremy

She is just gorgeous.

were the GA GR Rescues contacted?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know any of the rescues in georgia


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> I don't know any of the rescues in georgia


Take a look at the GRCA list on this link, you should be able to find the rescues for GA:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


and also check the list here on the forum in the rescue section:

http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679

http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20371


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Still There*

This adorable girl is still at Coweta and is the Pet of the Week. Be sure to check out her video.

I sent her to AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please help her!!*

Golden girl w/mega watt smile and winning personality @ Coweta, Newnan, GA 

still needs out of a kill shelter. Also "shelter pet of the week" ... her time is almost up 
*Please check out her video ... she's a sweetheart!

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id1.html*


B-4 URGENT!

Breed: Golden Retriever Mix 
Sex: SPAYED Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
ID: 0011209 Coweta AC 
Vaccinated 
<H5 class=shelter_name>PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. Oh..my...gosh!!!! What a complete SWEETHEART! This golden girl has a mega watt smile and a winning personality to boot! She was picked up as a stray and has stitches from a recent spay. However, her family has yet to claim her. She is truly an awsome lady .......through and through!!! Can you open your heart and home? Please hurry! This sweetie has been at the shelter since 7/27 and will be avail. for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 8/3. NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.

</H5>


PLEASE EMAIL RESCUES FOR HER. SPARTAN'S MOM: THANKS FOR EMLG. THOSE THREE!!












Coweta County Animal Control

You can email us at:
[email protected] OR
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Beautiful*

I just sent this ADORABLE, HEART STRING TUGGING girl to people in Alabama, too!!

*Think she should be called Goldilocks!!!*
*
PLAY HER VIDEO-IT IS SO HEARTBREAKING!!!!!!*
*CLICK HERE AND ARROW DOWN TO HER LAST PICTURE AND CLICK ON THE VIDEO (ARROW) TO PLAY!!!
http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id1.html*


*I'VE GOT MotherHen, Greg, Nora, trying to find something her, but please email all rescues and people you can think of.
Think she has until this Thurs., Aug. 6*


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG! I'm in love with her

Why can't she be in Toronto


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She is a real beauty. The little beagle and the JRT X caught my eye, too. I should never look at Web sites like that. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

fameb said:


> OMG! I'm in love with her
> 
> Why can't she be in Toronto


She can be in Toronto in a matter of a weekend with the people on this forum working for her  If that's what you want.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just called on this little sweetheart and was told she was adopted - yeahhhhhh!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> I just called on this little sweetheart and was told she was adopted - yeahhhhhh!


Lexie from Adopt A Golden has Mega Watt Smile....she is safe!!!!!!

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*thank you THANK YOU*

THANK [email protected] THANK YOU!!

WHAT a smile GOLDILOCKS has!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Help needed*

If anyone can pull this girl for Lexie of adopt a golden atlanta and take her to the vet for her, plese contact her right away!!!!
[email protected] and [email protected]
Please email both emails.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexie of aga*

LEXIE OF AGA said a volunteer of hers will pull COLGATE!!!!!


----------

